# Skidsteer rims & Snow tires



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I was looking around for rims for my skidsteer, Cat 262, to copy the snow paws set. Was looking for rims from a ford truck, but do not know which ones. My cat has 8 bolt pattern with 8 inches between bolts. Does anyone know what rims to use? I know many of you did this before and reccommended it. Just tring to get things ready for winter,

Thanks
rob


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Anybody have any idea? I know couple have done this, this how I got the idea. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

The common 8 bolt pattern on 3/4 and 1 ton trucks is 8 on a 6.5 in circle. If you are measuring 8 inches, it isn't the standard 8 bolt truck rim.


----------



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been looking to do the same thing, however, my Case skidsteer doesn't fit the 8/6.5 bolt pattern of regular steel rims either. Has anyone found a suitable replacement without going to the expense of the Snow Wolf's?


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

i have a set for sale... ag rims use the sane bolt pattern and center hole size. they wor great i bought bigger machines and cant use this siz any more mine fit a machine with the 10 wide tires


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

the ones i have for sale wont fit the big machine we use the cat 252 and use the ag rims on them also just dont want to lift heavy loads they arnt as beefy. we have ran the studed tires for 3 years no problems


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

just went out in the shop i have a new rim in the box up on shelf ill see if there is a parh # on it pm me if you want more info


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*rims*

Rob you can use Dodge 8 lug rims as well. I am running 94 dodge 3/4 ton rims with 235/85/16 tires. Just having skinny tires allows me to run with no studs or chains. I had to inlarge the holes a bit. But they work like magic. Tires are Interco's. 10 ply.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Pro, What machine do you run those on? Also, what is the spaceing between the studs? I have a Cat 262 with 8 bolt pattern by 8 inch apart. Would really appreciate it.

Thanks for pics,
rob


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*rims*

Rob the dodge rims are the same as ford 8 lug. I do not know the hole specs. My machine that these tires are on is a 226B.

Dave


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Really makes a world of difference huh guys? I also have a 262 CAT. One of the biggest problems is losing traction when you have to turn at all with a box on.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Rob the dodge rims are the same as ford 8 lug. I do not know the hole specs. My machine that these tires are on is a 226B.
> 
> Dave


Dave,
Your 226 is different from my Cat 262. You have different specs for your rim, think 8-6.5 bolt pattern. My 262 has 8-8 bolt pattern. Those would not fit on my machine because it is a larger machine. I hear great things about the setup you have. You can measure your bolt spacing by measuring on side on hole to opposite side where wheel bolts. I have to just look harder in finding the proper rim for my machine size.

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

paponte said:


> Really makes a world of difference huh guys? I also have a 262 CAT. One of the biggest problems is losing traction when you have to turn at all with a box on.


Have same problem, chains def help. Would love to have setup like pro has though. I hear good things about them.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

One thing I notice with the CAT controlls over the Bobcat, is that when turning the CAT tends to skid more instead of both sides spinning. With my Bobcat I can control it more as the where you are making a gradual turn more easily for some reason. You guys have no problems with the weight of the machine on truck rims/tires?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

> You guys have no problems with the weight of the machine on truck rims/tires?


Rims are off of my Dodge Diesel 3/4 ton 4x4 . Truck weighs 10,000 lbs. Skid steer only weighs 6700 lbs. Tires are 10 ply rated at 3300 lbs per tire.

Dave


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tire mistake*

Hey guys I just found something out about my newest rubber tire machine. I purchashed a used 226B with 45 hours. This is the machine I just installed the dodge rims on. I was not aware that the previous own had custom wheels spacers made to fit the dodge 8 lug rims. I had assumed he had regular wheel spacers on their, not custom made.....

The dodge rims do not fit my other rubber tire machines. I wanted to post this so know one would spend their money on rims that will not fit a standard CAT rubber tire machine...

Sorry for any mixup on my info...... I hope this helps......

Dave


----------

